# My drop trap does not work. Why?



## Sir William (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello Everyone,
After seeing pictures of a Belgium drop trap, I built myself one. I installed it. Prior to the installation of the drop trap I had received six Ybs from a friend. They were all able to fly though they spent most of the time on the ground still. The day after I installed the drop trap I come out of the house and saw none other than one of my Ybs sitting on the outside of my drop trap!  Thankfully, he dropped back through when I carefully walked up. It was close. So what did I do terribly wrong?   I attached some pics to that you can see the trap. I suspect that my problem my be that the nest boxes are so close. Could the be jumping up? Tell me if you need any more info. Thanks

Sir William


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Sir William said:


> Hello Everyone,
> After seeing pictures of a Belgium drop trap, I built myself one. I installed it. Prior to the installation of the drop trap I had received six Ybs from a friend. They were all able to fly though they spent most of the time on the ground still. The day after I installed the drop trap I come out of the house and saw none other than one of my Ybs sitting on the outside of my drop trap!  Thankfully, he dropped back through when I carefully walked up. It was close. So what did I do terribly wrong?   I attached some pics to that you can see the trap. I suspect that my problem my be that the nest boxes are so close. Could the be jumping up? Tell me if you need any more info. Thanks
> 
> Sir William


So what you are saying is that the birds are getting back out through the closed trap, is that right? If that is the case, I would suspect one of three problems. 1) Perhaps the proximity of the nestboxes might let them jump up back through but I doubt it. 2) The angle is too shallow allowing them to get a foot hold or 3) The spacing between the dowels is too big. 

I would stay out in the loft and watch them to see what is going on. I have had my drop trap from Foy's for about 6 months now and have never had one get back out.

Dan


----------



## Sir William (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Learning. Would you mind getting me the dimensions of your trap so that I can see what angle it has on the drop through? That way I can tell if it is steeper that mine. Also, how far apart are the separator rods? Thanks! 
To clarify, ONE of the birds got back up through. That was all it took before I closed it back up. I did not want to lose any birds. 

Sir William


----------



## rock (Jun 29, 2007)

The angle looks comparable to mine and I have never had a problem. I put the dowels on 4" centers and they are only 1/4" diameter. Possibly the little bit of the hinge that is hanging over the opening is giving them something to get the feet hooked on as well?


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

It may be the very board that has the dowels attached to it? Once they get their feet to grab it they just fold up their wings and off they go, I don't know if this will help any cause pigeons can grab pretty good with their feet, but i noticed one day that my birds had a hard time walking on the wire of the fly pen, so i clipped their nails which were very curved and the problem of them getting their feet stuck on the wire was solved, maybe if you clipped their nails it wouldn't be so easy for them to grab that piece of wood, just a thought!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

He may have got a foothold on the bottom piece going aross the bottom between the hinges? trying to roost up there? it may have been a one time fluke, but if he learns how to do it he may do it again. at least he knows how to get back in keep us posted, I'am building a loft now, and I'am going to just put a simple drop traps in, door ajar just big enough for to drop in, but there will be a removeable aviary on the outside landing board, untill they are ready.


----------



## Sir William (Jan 12, 2008)

*Thanks for the help/Would you mind?*

Thank you, Rock, DEEJAY7950, and Spirit Wings for all the help. The help that you gave is what I think I needed. That was a good point, DEEJAY7950, about the birds nails. I think I will try clipping them. I am also going to try rounding off that cross board. I will post what ends up happening. I am always open to new ideas so if any of you have any.  Spirit Wings, If it is not too much of a hassle would you mind posting picture of your "simple drop traps." I have not been too happy with my trap system. I think it is bigger than I need, so I would like to see yours. And your "removable aviary," if you do not mind. Thanks everyone for the great help!

Sir William

P.S.  My first pair of babies just died! They were nine days out of the eggs. I do not know why they did not make it. Sad.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Sir William said:


> P.S.  My first pair of babies just died! They were nine days out of the eggs. I do not know why they did not make it. Sad.


I'm so sorry for the loss of these babies! You might want to look into having the parents tested for paratyphoid (salmonellosis).

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Sir William said:


> Thank you, Rock, DEEJAY7950, and Spirit Wings for all the help. The help that you gave is what I think I needed. That was a good point, DEEJAY7950, about the birds nails. I think I will try clipping them. I am also going to try rounding off that cross board. I will post what ends up happening. I am always open to new ideas so if any of you have any.  Spirit Wings, If it is not too much of a hassle would you mind posting picture of your "simple drop traps." I have not been too happy with my trap system. I think it is bigger than I need, so I would like to see yours. And your "removable aviary," if you do not mind. Thanks everyone for the great help!
> 
> Sir William
> 
> P.S.  My first pair of babies just died! They were nine days out of the eggs. I do not know why they did not make it. Sad.


sorry about the younguns I do not have my trap made yet but it is just a door that opens at the bottom, you prop it open 4 inches so they can drop in the loft. close it when you need to. if anyone here has a pic of one I hope if they read this maybe they will post it


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

i think the botton side angle needs to be increased downward so they cant fly upward into it , from your side veiw shot it looks to easy for them to just fly up and work their way thru the opening .


----------



## Sir William (Jan 12, 2008)

*I am going to increase that angle.*

Thanks once again spirit wings for your help and the picture. Pictures really help me. Thank you LokotaLoft too for the suggestion. I think you are right. I am going to increase that angle. For all of your benefit, my problem is not just a one time fluke. It has happened four times now.  If you want I can let you all know what finally works. Thanks for all the help!  

Sir William


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

I have this website where it shows where you have just the dowels they have plywood triangles as seperators instead, so it would make it almost impossible for your birds to get back up thru the trap..I personally think this would work very well for you and heres the link so you can have a look and see how to apply it to the drop trap you already have .. good luck  http://www.racingbirds.com/acces5.html


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

spirit wings said:


> this is the simple drop trap door.


Yea that is the simplest type of trap and works the best IMHO! When I had my first loft built in the back of an unattached garage there was a window I made to slide shut, the trap inside the loft and a landing board just outside the window, I would take all the youngsters when they started to fly and place them through by hand, once they learned it was the entrance to their loft it was a breeze and I liked the fact I could just slide the window closed and they would be safe!


----------

